# Max Demand



## AllPhasePhil (Feb 7, 2011)

Just taken over a large domestic installation. It was rewired by a NICEIC electrician. I contest that his max demand is too high. There are 33 sperate circiuts on 3 distrabution boards.
DB1 has 7 x 20 amp socket circuits with 4 sockets on 3 of them, 2 with 2 sockets and 3 with 1 outlet.
6 x lighting circuits, 15,14,7,6,2x5,2 points served
1 x 20 amp supplying 5 music amps
1 x32 amp sub main for DB3
DB2 7 x 20 amp socket circuits 11,10,8,4,2,2x1 points served
1 x 20 amp for a hot tub
1 x 20 amp for alarm
1 x 16 amp for the immersion (which is a backup)
1 x 6 amp for oil boiler
5 x 6 amp light circuits 10,8,7,4,2 points served
DB3 has 2 x 16 amp socket circuits with 5 & 4 points served

The kitchen has 3 x 20 amp socketcircuits 5 points served between them and 2 x 16 amp socket circuits with 9 points served

His maximum demand states 80 amps on his schedule of test results. I 've approached him and his reply was 33 circuits on 1 80 amp phase is common on domestic supplys. I think he's talking rubbish wht do you think?


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

You'll need someone that can do a demand calculation for the country you are in. Most of us are American or Canadian electricians on the forum. In the US we would have to know voltage, square footage, type of usage and loads.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*150*

0.00001 Gigiwatts


----------



## Malaking_TT (Dec 17, 2010)

Are those breaker rated in American standard amps or metric amps?


----------

